# Measuring Jig



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Over the years, I found myself in many situations in which I had to measure between two walls, like above a toilet, or the inside of a cabinet, between stair walls and so on and needed dead on measurements. As most know, bending a tape requires guess work.

A friend had steps that were only about nine inches deep and, over the years, several people had fallen going down them. Rebuilding the stairs would have been a major undertaking involving load bearing walls and other complications. As an alternative, we decided to experiment by adding 1-1/2" thick, 2" deep bull nosed trim I fabricated to the top front of each of the steps.

I wanted them to fit very tightly. Rather than measure to a point from each side, I built a sliding gauge I could adjust to the width of each step, lock in place and measure. I worked perfectly and allowed me to get tight joints.

Since it worked so well, I've made several other gauges that perform the same function, but for shorter and longer distances. The one in the picture, below, is twenty-four inches long and will expand to about forty inches.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice looking jig,
I just use a old car antenna not as pretty as your


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea, Kelly.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for that Kelly great idea.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

I also liked_ Kelly_
Nice idea.
thank you


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Kelly
******** in construction have used two scrap sticks and a clamp for years. This also works for squaring boxes etc.
Dennis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kelly, You have done a great job of "reinventing the wheel". There have been folding rules made for this very purpose for many years. I own a couple and reach for them often. My wife is calling me to eat lunch, but soon after I will send you a photo of what I am speaking of.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kelly........I have thought about trying to make something for this purpose. As usual, I've been overthinking it. Good simple design and I'm going to copy yours. Jim


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

*measurer*



Semipro said:


> Nice looking jig,
> I just use a old car antenna not as pretty as your


Same idea - I use a small round expanding curtain rod


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

When I started my apprenticeship one of the tools required was a stick rule, and after 50 years, I still find them to be the only measuring tool needed in your shop apron. The 6" slide out takes care of inside measurements.

http://www.amazon.com/Lufkin-X46-6-...TF8&qid=1388950323&sr=1-1&keywords=stick+rule


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Promised photos...*

Kelly,

I finished lunch and went downstairs into my woodshop and made the attached photos for you. There were 2- of those wooden folding rules with brass sliding extensions - they are both in one photo. The next two photos show differing views of another little gizmo I spotted in a magazine a few years back. I am uncertain of whether or not something such as it is still easily available.

The one you made looks REALLY NICE and it should serve you well.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## JimboH (Dec 19, 2013)

Love seeing the "old school" folding rule! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The folding rule is great for larger inside measurements. For smaller box/drawer bottoms or smaller door panels, I made this. It has interchangeable blades for a variety of situations.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I came up with an inside measuring jig because the folding rule would bend under its own weight, while measuring wide open areas. It was okay on steps and inside cabinets, but when I had to measure for shelves between two walls behind a toilet, it was no better than a folded tape.

If I could come up with detents to hold a home made version with, say, 1/8" thick by 2-1/2" wide boards connected like a folding ruling, and with the brass slide like mine has, that would be pretty handy for a tool bag.

Obviously, strong detents would be necessary, since you want the wide piece vertical to reduce drooping, and the natural inclination of the device would be to fold up again.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll post photos of smaller versions of mine later today.

I like yours, Gene, because it can be made from aluminum stock and the stock could be angled, on the same side, on each end, to get into tight spots, which I, often, find myself needing to do.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Another advantage of yours is, it can be used like you would a try square, when marking, say, 1-1/2" in from the end of a board.

I made five or six of these using rulers I had sitting around. I put the T-Nut on the inside, before gluing the two parts together, so I could use some of the several knobs with studs in them I had laying around. With the T-Nut inside, as I tightened the knob, it pulled the T-Nut into the wood, rather than pulling it out.

Of course, to move the nut to the inside, I had to drill a shallow hole so it would be flush with or just below the wood. Too, I ended up using a couple assembly screws, in addition to glue, since it was easy to get heavy handed and break the two pieces apart (super glue on African Mahogany- probably needed a good scrubbing with lacquer thinner before gluing)


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That was my first one and the only one I have a picture of, Kelly.
Since that one, I've started using 1/2" wide stock instead of 3/4". And using brass inserts and thumb screws. Bear in mind, it's for small stuff, no bigger than panels of a cabinet door. Mostly for drawer bottoms. I'm always finding other uses, though. Your idea of using it like a try square is brilliant. 
I've been making these and other adaptive measuring devices for blind vets who are into woodworking. 



Dejure said:


> Another advantage of yours is, it can be used like you would a try square, when marking, say, 1-1/2" in from the end of a board.
> 
> I made five or six of these using rulers I had sitting around. I put the T-Nut on the inside, before gluing the two parts together, so I could use some of the several knobs with studs in them I had laying around. With the T-Nut inside, as I tightened the knob, it pulled the T-Nut into the wood, rather than pulling it out.
> 
> Of course, to move the nut to the inside, I had to drill a shallow hole so it would be flush with or just below the wood. Too, I ended up using a couple assembly screws, in addition to glue, since it was easy to get heavy handed and break the two pieces apart (super glue on African Mahogany- probably needed a good scrubbing with lacquer thinner before gluing)


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I have one of those Fisco tape measures where the body of the measure is 100mm. Measure between things and then add 100mm.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Wish I could take credit for the application of using our measuring tools to set marks on boards, but it was a stolen idea. In fact, it might have been a tool I saw Rockler selling.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Points for that (using telescoping curtain rods), to be sure.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Yet Another Measuring Gauge, or Two*







I'm a garagesaleaholic and my name is Kelly....

I acquired several stands for lectures and such. They use telescoping, aluminum legs that lock in place. I acquired them for holding lights and things during painting or other remodel efforts. It dawned on me, I don't use them much anymore, but the three legs might work for this (capturing a measurement). It's just a matter of cutting each of the legs to different lengths.

I have another, shorter one, but was too lazy to go dig it out of my van and include it in the picture. These work really well for capturing measurements, since they will lock in whatever length you leave them in. That can be an advantage over other tools and methods that might shift in the process of removing them, or like the wood versions I made, are more cumbersome.

So, if you come across any of these display stands at a second hand store or a garage sale, and find need for something capable of reaching across a gap without bending, or that will hold the measurement, think about grabbing them and making your own set of measuring tools.


----------



## JerseyRichie (Feb 4, 2014)

i just use a piece of string....lol
nice job kelly!!!!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

The antenna and curtain rod are great. They would have worked on the steps because there was something to support them and stop them from bowing. The antenna would be nice for its ability to pack into an even smaller area.

I guess the display stand legs are of the same breed, but, even though I own pick-up magnets and things that retract, their use never occurred to me. Same thing with the folding tape in my tool drawer, with the extending bronze slider (a few, actually), since my mind was focused on the measurements I had to make across open areas and bowing was problem. Tunnel vision has its pros and cons.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kelly, you are going to hate me for this. I played with this product at the show on Saturday and it is a clamp that really works with a built in measuring tape.

E. Emerson Tool Co. Home


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

This is where a old fashioned carpenters folding ruler shines. My wifes uncle who was a finish carpenter taught me how to use one when we built our house over 40 years ago & I still use it for inside measurements, for outside measurements I use a steel tape like most.  :sold:


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Since it's a clamp, I presume it would not present the same problems a folding tape does, which is bow over wide distances. Any idea of the name, so I can peek at it.

The tubes I commandeered from art easels would be great, if they had an indentation on one "side" with measuring marks in the indentation. Too, they need a pointed end for some applications. I'll probably just install wood plugs and tapper them to points.




Mike said:


> Kelly, you are going to hate me for this. I played with this product at the show on Saturday and it is a clamp that really works with a built in measuring tape.
> 
> E. Emerson Tool Co. Home


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

E. Emerson Tool Co. Home


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Kelly,
My aim is to find methods of capturing a length that does not require any type of marked increments, such as a tape or ruler. 
Been pretty successful so far. But, my work and the work of those vets with vision problems, is generally smaller projects. 
A package for a vision impaired vet woodworker includes the little slider I pictured earlier, a set of key way stock from 1/8th to 3/4 in 1/16" increments (not that the actual size matters) and a 1, 2, 3 block. All items that can be combined in various ways and reassembled by touch to set a saw fence, router fence, or depth/height of various cutting tools. 
I personally augment my arsenal with shim stock and/or feeler gauges to get that last "hair" of width or dado depth. 
I'll probably never get to the point where rulers and tapes are not needed, but it's fun trying.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler has the clamps I mentioned on sale now, just got the sales flyer today.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> Kelly, you are going to hate me for this. I played with this product at the show on Saturday and it is a clamp that really works with a built in measuring tape.
> 
> E. Emerson Tool Co. Home


I got a 3 piece set of those (24", 36", 50") a few years ago for under $40 on a Rockler sale. Had my doubts, but they are dead straight and grip great if you don't force them too tight. Use them a lot, and i'd be willing to buy another set almost at retail. Wish i had picked up a second set when i got the first set. Hindsight is 20-20!!

The "Twin C's" look interesting--might try than sometime.

earl


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had these for 24", 48" and 96" long cuts. For about ten years, but mine don't have measurements on them. 

These are just a bit longer than the cut sizes so, for example, the long one can be used to cut a full sheet of ply lengthwise.

Unfortunately, they still didn't solve my inside measurement problem, but I don't miss the one of several tripods I had and the legs fill that role fine, since they extend, collapse and lock.


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

This is what I have ordered to help in my small and large accurate measurements.
EZwoodshop.com by Andy Duframe - Easy Woodworking Project Plans, Books, and Tools Designed for Beginners.
Easy Pinch Stick and Easy Story Stick.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought I'd mentioned it, but I have three of these. One for 24" cuts, one for 48" cuts and one for 96" cuts. None of them have tapes, but I just use them as cutting guides, when I'm forced to resort to my circular saw.

These are indispensable tools, though of no value for my measurements on the inside of drawers, cabinets and so forth. Thus the mention of telescoping solutions.




Mike said:


> Kelly, you are going to hate me for this. I played with this product at the show on Saturday and it is a clamp that really works with a built in measuring tape.
> 
> E. Emerson Tool Co. Home


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

This looks a bit more complicated to use than the antenna, curtain rod or the things I mentioned, but I like the pointed end for getting into diagonals accurately, or just for a dead on measurement in general. The price, certainly, is reasonable.




JJuarez said:


> This is what I have ordered to help in my small and large accurate measurements.
> EZwoodshop.com by Andy Duframe - Easy Woodworking Project Plans, Books, and Tools Designed for Beginners.
> Easy Pinch Stick and Easy Story Stick.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Scraps are a myth.'
At my place they're usually a _mythtake_!


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

Kelly,

Nice job. Good problem solving.
If you check suppliers you can also buy measuring tape that sticks on the jig and helps to determine the total length after you measure and lock it in.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great idea Kelly. I built my own as well and got these from Lee Valley and rip two piece 3/4" wide by 1/4" thick. I use to to check if my drawer boxes are square from the inside. 

To get inside the corners I cut the ends on a 45 degree angle. Works great!

Veritas® Bar Gauge Heads - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

I am not sure that I understand these comments. I use a Grizzly 6" height gauge with a dial indicator (about $40). I know it isn't a jig but on a table mounted router it is the best gauge for me. There was an article in Fine Woodworking April 2011 issue #218 on adjusting for a lock miter bit. I had tried making jigs to preset the fence and height. But even a slight variation in thickness of the workpiece gave results I did not like. The technique in the article gave perfection the first time with no trial and error. Jig or not this is the tool for me.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Kelly,
> My aim is to find methods of capturing a length that does not require any type of marked increments, such as a tape or ruler.
> Been pretty successful so far. But, my work and the work of those vets with vision problems, is generally smaller projects.
> A package for a vision impaired vet woodworker includes the little slider I pictured earlier, a set of key way stock from 1/8th to 3/4 in 1/16" increments (not that the actual size matters) and a 1, 2, 3 block. All items that can be combined in various ways and reassembled by touch to set a saw fence, router fence, or depth/height of various cutting tools.
> ...


I could not agree with you more on the setup blocks. I use them all the time as well as making story sticks up. For me its a must have tool along with a mechanical pencil.


----------



## artengn (Aug 5, 2013)

For inside measurements I use a tape measure, digitape, machinist scales, various small slide rules, inside dividers, calipers, dial indicators, gage blocks, mechanical drafting tools and sometimes a digital scanner and CAD but clamp sticks together with reference marks when all else fails.


----------

